# Creep feeding kids



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

We have two goats who have had kids and are trying to creep feed them and have questions!

So, the first doe kidded on St. Patrick's day, 3-17-16, PATRICK, 10 pound male! Doing great, and likely we have begun creep feeding him too late! He really wants nothing to do with the feed! He has a creep area and doesn't want anything to do with it! He is 40 pounds already, though I feel his weight gain has begun to level off, and as he is the first goat kid born on this farm, don't know what to expect? 

Is this to hard on the doe to keep nursing without him feeding on solids? 

What do we do next? 

Currently, he has momma and Patrick in a side pen to the other goats without kids, so they canall see one another.

Patrick stays very close to mom, and mom gives us all the stink eye if we try touching him!

They are very tight?

What do you suggest?:think:


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Also, we have another goat with twins ✌ born May 3, 2016. Now, the twins, are very interested in grain! Very different situation, and perhaps because they are twins?

Brownie, having two males, ✌Chocolate and Chip is quite friendly. The twins, Chocolate and Chip are quite friendly and come directly to us! We have begun creep feeding with them by just separating Brownie from the little ones, and feeding them the creep so they can eat at the same time. They are willing to try and taste, even tho not eating much.

Are they willing to do so because they have a mom who is more friendly and willing? Or is it because they are younger!? We started them earlier? They are✌ twins, and have one another? They were smaller at birth, so need more feed?

✌Chocolate and Chip were only 3.5 and 4 pounds at birth, so very small for the type of goat they came from! 

Mom-Brownie is over 100 pounds, and dad is Hillbilly weighing well over 200 pounds! Both are parents are boer.

So, the first goat single birth and no creep interest, the second ✌twins and interested?

Should we put the two batches together? The kids are obviously drastically different in size, as birth sizes and dates are pretty wide. The twins are likely-15-20 pounds currently, and the single kid 40ish. Mind you, Patrick is a bit of a bully already, as he has been banded, but has little buck behavior and is somewhat rough with his mom!?

Any thoughts from your experiences?


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Does anyone have suggestions on creep feeding? Or suggestions to what we need to change?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm not completely understanding the whole situation but I would have one creep feeder. The twins eating the grain will probably encourage the single.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

We open the creep feeder when the kids begin hitting 2 to 3 weeks of age and by 5-6 weeks they are using it really really well and waiting for me if it gets empty.

do the kids eat grain alongside their dams?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

In all my years I've only had one kid not go in the creep feeder and she was a ding bat, didn't want any chance of me touching her. But every other kid is like saltey said really going at it at a month old. Have you showed him that there's grain in there or are you putting him in and he doesn't take the time to look around? You can try locking him in there for about a hour and give him time to check things out. I usually toss kids in there and stand in the way so they can't get out till they at least look at the grain.
Another thing is if your giving mom grain maybe he's getting enough from her pan? If you think that might be it I would again toss him in the creep feeder till mom eats her grain, he will figure it out after a few times.
As for it being hard on mom, I think kinda in a way yes, but not the worse thing. I love my creep feeder because they are eating more then just her milk and as they get older they eat more and more and drink less and less milk so by weaning it's not so hard on their udders


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Creep feed use*



ksalvagno said:


> I'm not completely understanding the whole situation but I would have one creep feeder. The twins eating the grain will probably encourage the single.


Mainly, the single kid is not interested, while the twins are. The twins are now only 15 pounds each, while the single guy, is 2 1/2 months and 40 pounds. More concerned about the size difference, but that can be monitored, I guess.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Oh, and additionaly, just not understanding the differences between the willingness of the two different groups of kids! Whether it's personality, late introduction of creep, or twins versus only child!?


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Creep and being by side of dam*



SalteyLove said:


> We open the creep feeder when the kids begin hitting 2 to 3 weeks of age and by 5-6 weeks they are using it really really well and waiting for me if it gets empty.
> 
> do the kids eat grain alongside their dams?


The single guy stays by mom, but rarely has any interest i the food! So strange, as he acts bully like towards her, but stays so so close! He is quite large, and healthy!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Isolate in the creep*



Jessica84 said:


> In all my years I've only had one kid not go in the creep feeder and she was a ding bat, didn't want any chance of me touching her. But every other kid is like saltey said really going at it at a month old. Have you showed him that there's grain in there or are you putting him in and he doesn't take the time to look around? You can try locking him in there for about a hour and give him time to check things out. I usually toss kids in there and stand in the way so they can't get out till they at least look at the grain.
> Another thing is if your giving mom grain maybe he's getting enough from her pan? If you think that might be it I would again toss him in the creep feeder till mom eats her grain, he will figure it out after a few times.
> As for it being hard on mom, I think kinda in a way yes, but not the worse thing. I love my creep feeder because they are eating more then just her milk and as they get older they eat more and more and drink less and less milk so by weaning it's not so hard on their udders


This all makes sense! He can try this with the big guy! He just seems so big and old to want to nurse only!

Maybe if the little ones join in, they will encourage the overgrown one!?

This is mom and the kid at about 2 1/2 months. He is bigger, from birth on, than the twins. He is about 40 pounds and the twins about 15. Hoping they get along alright, as they haven't been together yet.

What do you think, are they too different in size?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes I would put him with the smaller ones, they might encourage him to eat. I know I don't have to show every kid the creep feeder because some will see the others to in and they have to see what's going on, so maybe him seeing the smaller ones eating he will have to get in on it. They should be ok together, I have one that's 5 months old and ones as young as a few weeks that go in it and they will push each other around but I have a bunch of different feeders, so if you have 3 kids just make sure you have 3 feeders/pans or something so if the bigger doesn't want to share there's something for the others


----------

